# Garmin Buys Navionics



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.navionics.com/usa/blog/...=general&utm_campaign=garmin&utm_content=post

Hard to wrap my head around this.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Interesting. Guess we'll have to wait and see whether this is good for us or not.


----------

